# Corey from Sydney, Australia



## CACKLAND (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey All, new to the forum.

Sound Engineer / Composer from Australia.

Composition style: Orchestral Instrumentation and Synthesis

Favourite Ensemble: Strings

Looking to meet and collaborate with all like minded individuals. Love the community on here.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 18, 2016)

Welcome aboard fellow Sydney-sider


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you Matt.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 18, 2016)

G'day night-owls


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 18, 2016)

The ways of the creative...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 18, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> The ways of the creative...


The night is still young my friend. When I get into the mid 3's and have to be up 4 hours later knowing I'm not going to get much sleep, I always believe I'll catch up another day which of course never happens. I tend to be most productive from 12 to 3am anyway


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 18, 2016)

SymphonicSamples said:


> The night is still young my friend. When I get into the mid 3's and have to be up 4 hours later knowing I'm not going to get much sleep, I always believe I'll catch up another day which of course never happens. I tend to be most productive from 12 to 3am anyway


I tend to write more embarrassing posts.... 

I better go. Oh and "Welcome Corey!" from the northern beaches.


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 18, 2016)

Creative minds are most active at night. Great portfolio work on soundcloud Matt.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 18, 2016)

Welome.

I wrote a song with the late Paul Jabara that was a big hit in OZ in the '70's, "Something's Missing In My Life", recorded by Marcia Hines.


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks Jay. Late night here in Sydney, early morning in Los Angeles.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 18, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Creative minds are most active at night. Great portfolio work on soundcloud Matt.


Cheers much appreciated .



Ashermusic said:


> Welome.
> 
> I wrote a song with the late Paul Jabara that was a big hit in OZ in the '70's, "Something's Missing In My Life", recorded by Marcia Hines.


One of the many Jay Asher hidden jems. Seriously Jay, is there anything you don't do. Surely you must sux at something  Make the rest of us feel better .


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 18, 2016)

SymphonicSamples said:


> Cheers much appreciated .
> 
> 
> One of the many Jay Asher hidden jems. Seriously Jay, is there anything you don't do. Surely you must sux at something  Make the rest of us feel better .



Can I be totally honest? In my opinion, everything I do other people do better, but I do believe that I can do more musical things decently than almost anyone I know.

It is how I have survived financially but possibly part of what kept me from being uber-successful at any given one.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 18, 2016)

Howdy Corey,

I had a chance to spend five weeks there 30 years ago. Is King's Cross still as "welcoming" as ever? And I remember "beautiful" Woolloomooloo, courtesy of the RAN (lots of visits since they had alcohol).

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey Carlos,

Kings Cross as I hear, has changed drastically. Most "businesses" have closed down due to certain city restrictions. Things have changed, you should revisit.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 18, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Can I be totally honest? In my opinion, everything I do other people do better, but I do believe that I can do more musical things decently than almost anyone I know.
> 
> It is how I have survived financially but possibly part of what kept me from being uber-successful at any given one.


Indeed Jay, clearly you must be doing a lot of thing right to have had a long term professional career in music


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 18, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Kings Cross as I hear, has changed drastically.


Yeah true, the introduction of 1.30am lockouts and 3am last drinks laws were the main things changes.


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 18, 2016)

Not my scene these days gladly. A bar and a few quiet drinks will do me perfectly.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 18, 2016)

Same for me, friends and a few drinks out at dinner and I'm happy


----------



## JPQ (Jun 4, 2017)

I also like strings mostly.


----------



## pulse (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome!!


----------



## gregh (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi from Brisbane.


----------

